# Spirit's Jumping Spider on Sale Through Monday



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, and if you use the code BUNNIES for orders of $50 or more through 3/15, you will also get free shipping!!!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Too bad the Spider misses that by one cent lol.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

got over $50 but bunnies doesn't work

anyone have any luck with free shipping?

or do you have to submit your order for bunnies2 work?

amk


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Is this a good deal?
Wouldn't it be better to buy the spider the day after Halloween for 50% off?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> Is this a good deal?
> Wouldn't it be better to buy the spider the day after Halloween for 50% off?



Sure, unless you needed it for this Halloween! My store had about a dozen of them left the day after last year and I picked up a second one then. They were totally sold out the year before. Besides not everyone lives by a Spirit Halloween so wouldn't have the opportunity...or time off of work...to make it there when the sale starts. The 49.99 is about 40% off and a pretty good deal for a super prop that always gets people jumping.

And the 40% off now is better than using a 20% off coupon during the season to buy it with. If you live near a store, you'd want to factor in shipping which you wouldn't have to pay if you could buy it in person. If you don't live near a store and have to order online, it probably doesn't matter, you'd be paying shipping either way. Free shipping offer at regular price would most likely still be more expensive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

I broke down and got one few months ago, and love it. I can't wait to use it.


----------

